# Old tools...



## Stanly58 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi,
I found this blog about old woodworking tools, someone might find this interesting. http://woodworkhistory.blogspot.com/ . I found it to be interesting reading.


----------



## Martin Roy (Mar 16, 2010)

*I love it*

Truly fantastic, I would suggest other readers to read the posts who love the history and want to know gradual advancements in technology regarding DIY Tools which changed our life style completely.


----------



## Ogee Fillet (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the link, it's great.

Heres one back at you. 

Old books about woodworking
http://www.evenfallstudios.com/woodworks_library/woodworks_library.html


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow Ogee Fillet that was a good one. 138 page book on sawfiling from 1882, I'm gonna have to look at that closer when I get a chance.


----------



## Skwerly (Feb 26, 2010)

Cool! I like the history of things. I like old things; they sure do have character! 

Thanks for those links!


----------



## Stanly58 (Mar 22, 2010)

Without history theres no future:thumbsup:


----------



## MuseumWood (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks very much. Doing museum artifact cataloging means collecting all the resources you can get!


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Great link Stanly58, thanks for posting it.:thumbsup:


----------

